# Single vs Shared room; Hall vs flat - your experiences



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

What are people's experiences of getting either single or shared accomodation?

I'm thinking of applying for accomodation and ideally and initially, wanted a single room. But then I heard it actually makes you more isolated (someone vouch this? or not necessarily true?) and also, money is a bit of a problem for me. A shared room would seemingly solve both these problems but the lack of privacy seems to be a big con as I have a slightly ugly medical condition. That and, it kinda seems a bit bothersome, given the British etiquette, if you want to blow your nose or something, you have to go to the bathroom every time you want to do that.

Also, what are people's experiences of living in a student _hall _vs a student flat? (have no idea on either of these)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm I think it totally depends on the person, for me though having room mates has simply never worked for the three years so I finally just decided that next year I will be getting my own room :boogie so if your going to be moving in with a stranger I would honestly suggest getting a single room, since Ive had nothing but awkward experiences with having room mates :hide it could make you more isolated but to me I just love having a place where I know I can be myself at :yes


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I wouldn't know I live in my parents house I like having several rooms to myself.


----------



## Zevinja (Mar 15, 2011)

I would say DEFINITELY get a roommate. Personally roommates didn't work out (one wasn't ever there and finally moved out to be closer to her friends from HS and the other one was older and a little on the strange side) but it's good to have the experience. You can always move/change rooms if things don't work out. Being someone who isn't real good at socializing, living with other people definitely helped. Everyone is coming in not knowing anyone else, and they all try and get to know each other. It's such a great environment to get to know people, and because EVERYONE is an outsider, it really eliminates the stress of it. Having a roommate is just a good experience to have. Besides, when I lived in the dorms I only ever went to my room to sleep or do homework or just for a little alone time. Chances are you and/or your roommate will spend most of your time out doing activities and hanging out with your floor and new friends. I've only known a few people who had problems with roommates who stayed in the room too much and took away from their privacy, so you should be fine.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I lived with roommates for 3 years to save money. My senior year I lived in a place by myself. Living by myself made me less depressed but more lonely.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I found halls terrible, moved out after a week and rented a room in a flat from a private landlord instead - it still wasn't easy there, but it was _vastly_ better than halls, which were just full of drunk *******s.


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

The only time I tried living in a dorm, I was only there a week. Could not handle all the people around all the time. I've also had my own place, and have lived with a friend. I definitely liked living by myself the best. Do what you want, any time you want.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Banzai said:


> A shared room would seemingly solve both these problems but the lack of privacy seems to be a big con as I have a slightly ugly medical condition. That and, it kinda seems a bit bothersome, given the British etiquette, if you want to blow your nose or something, you have to go to the bathroom every time you want to do that.


I haven't heard of that etiquette rule anywhere except regarding dinner tables. Students certainly don't care for such matters and are the biggest slobs I've encountered.

I would go for a single room because I couldn't imagine having nowhere to escape, ever, to be alone.



Banzai said:


> Also, what are people's experiences of living in a student _hall _vs a student flat? (have no idea on either of these)


I've heard bad stories from students who lived in halls. It varies depending on the halls, though, so try to visit before making a decision. You could try it for a few months and if it doesn't work you could move. Some students do that.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I've experienced both, and a single room is definitely worth the extra money! One can't put a price on peace of mind!!! Really!!!!!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> I've heard bad stories from students who lived in halls. It varies depending on the halls, though, so try to visit before making a decision. You could try it for a few months and if it doesn't work you could move. Some students do that.


When I visit a hall, what am I meant to be looking out for? What are the tell tale signs of a "bad" hall versus a "good" hall?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ At my university they had halls assigned according to certain interests -- for example, the "quite hall," or the "artsy hall"... they even had one for grad students. There was one, "Stoke hall," that was for freshmen/jocks. 

So yeah, halls have "reputations." I lived in the all female dorm -- they called it "The Virgin Vault." We also had an all male one, appropriately nicknamed "The Testosterone Tank!"

Although I attended an American university, I wouldn't imagine it being too different from UK ones.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I had a single dorm but that was no problem because everyone in that residence had a single dorm. You're not isolated when everyone has to come out to meet people. I'd say it's a bit risky in situations where some dorms on the floor have roommates. I can't speak personally about roommates (those that share your bedroom that is) but I hear more positive stories than negative. 

I lived on a floor with 15 other people and loved it. It's a great way to meet people in your first year. Yes there were some themed halls but you're not limited to only meet people there.  They just do it to group like people (by major, or gender).


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Banzai said:


> When I visit a hall, what am I meant to be looking out for? What are the tell tale signs of a "bad" hall versus a "good" hall?


How old the building looks, whether it's in a horrible old tower block or more up-to-date, what the kitchen areas are like, what the bathrooms are like, whether there are en suite bathrooms, how thin the walls are (it will get noisy), how loud the footsteps are on the stairs and hallways (you'll get drunk students stumbling and clomping around in the middle of the night), whether the doors slam loudly, whether there's a way to adjust the temperature yourself ... that's all I can think of for now. If anyone's around, you could ask about these things.


----------

